# PC plötzlich kaputt?



## Babyfaszex (4. April 2017)

*PC plötzlich kaputt?*

Hallo, Ich schreib voller Selbstzweifel und totaler inneren Wut jetzt einfach mal ins Forum da ich echt mit meinem Latein nicht weiter weiß.

Es begann alles damit als ich vor ca. 1 Woche an meinem TV per hdmi von meinem PC ein Film schauen wollte ( PC Hardware unten). Verbindung stand Film geguckt wollte ich wieder rüber an meinem Monitor wechseln und zog das hdmi Kabel und wechselt am Monitor auf Eingang dvi wo er auf einmal rummeckerte das er kein Signal aufeinmal bekommt. Nunja ich PC runtergefahren per Power Bottom Stecker kontrolliert immer noch nichts. Dvi an der Grafikkarte in den zweiten dvi Anschluss gekoppelt funktioniert und erstmal so weiter gemacht.
Das ging bis Sonntag gut, jetzt kam ich heute Abend von meiner Montage wieder und wollte an den Rechner gehen der mir jetzt wieder aus dem nichts sagte kein Signal. Ich aber gedacht einfach wechseln vielleicht geht es wieder gesagt getan kam aber kein Bild. Alle Stecker raus rein, unverändert. Ich PC abgebaut Gehäuse aufgemacht durchgeguckt ggbf. Stecker nachgedruckt und wieder versucht, immer noch nichts. Danach ein letztes mal dvi umgesteckt mit Reset Knopf neugestartet und aufeinmal fuhr er nicht mehr hoch und ist jetzt in Dauerschleife hochzufahren was er aber nicht packt und ich nicht weiß wieso, da es vorher klappte und einfach mal nichts mehr.
Ich Spannung weggenommen und 30 min stehen gelassen nochmal versucht immer noch das selbe. PC befindet sich in Dauerschleife hochzufahren versucht es immer und immer wieder. 
Was ist das wieso habe ich 1. Kein Bild mehr jnd 2. Fährt er nichtmehr hoch plötzlich?

Bin für jeden Rat dankbar!

Hardware 
Mainboard : asrock h87 pro4 
CPU : Intel Core i5 4670 4x 3.4 GHz
Arbeitsspeicher : 4x 8 GB ddr3 Corsage xms3 
Ssd : crusial 750 GB 
Hdd: 1tb seagate Desktop st1000dm003
Grafikkarte : 4096mb sapphire radeon r9 290 tri-x oc aktiv pcle 3.0 x16
Netzteil:630 Watt thermaltake smart se modular 80+
Bildschirm: benq gsl2450

Windows 10 uefi


----------



## drebbin (4. April 2017)

*AW: PC plötzlich kaputt?*

Erstmal willkommen im Forum

Kommst du ins UEFI rein? 
Hast du schon probiert das HDMi Kabel nochmal reinzustecken und damit quasi den TV als Monitor zu nutzen?
Hast du einen Datenträger mit einer Win10 Install drauf? Wenn ja einlegen/anstecken und davon aus starten lassen - über die Erweiterten Funktionen müsstest du installierte Win10 Installationen finden lassen können und dann "nach Startproblemen suchen" können (+beheben lassen).

MfG Drebbin


----------



## Babyfaszex (4. April 2017)

*AW: PC plötzlich kaputt?*

Ja habe ich versucht, erfolglos.
Ins uefi komme ich nicht da der Intervall des neustarten bzw. Dauerschleife nur 3 Sekundn geht sprich: LED am Gehäuse gehen an alle Lüfter drehen kurz an und geht aus, nach 3 Sekunden immer und immer das selbe


----------



## drebbin (4. April 2017)

*AW: PC plötzlich kaputt?*



drebbin schrieb:


> Hast du schon probiert das HDMi Kabel nochmal reinzustecken und damit quasi den TV als Monitor zu nutzen?
> Hast du einen Datenträger mit einer Win10 Install drauf?MfG Drebbin



Bitte noch beantworten


----------



## Babyfaszex (4. April 2017)

*AW: PC plötzlich kaputt?*

Habe ich grade probiert, bekommt auch kein Signal wobei ich befürchte das innerhalb von 3 Sekunde hochfahren Signal am TV ankommen wird.
Und Nein habe ich nicht hier müsste ich mir erst vom Kumpel besorgen


----------



## Babyfaszex (4. April 2017)

*AW: PC plötzlich kaputt?*

Lustig finde ich es auch das denn er versucht hochzufahren und ich permanent den Reset Knopf drücke er länger versucht hochzufahren, sobald ich aber aufhöre er wieder ausgeht und von neuem beginnt


----------



## drebbin (4. April 2017)

*AW: PC plötzlich kaputt?*

Durch welches Gerät bist du gerade hier im Forum unterwegs?

Mach mal folgendes mit dem PC:
Netzkabel abstecken -> Power-Button drücken (damit wird der Reststrom im System komplett rausgezogen, brauchst damit ni 30min warten) -> Grafikkarte ausbauen -> DVI kabel an den Onboard Anschluss einstecken -> Rechner hochfahren: Was passiert dann?


----------



## Babyfaszex (4. April 2017)

*AW: PC plötzlich kaputt?*

Mit meinem Handy und wird getan morgen nach der Arbeit!


----------



## drebbin (4. April 2017)

*AW: PC plötzlich kaputt?*

Nadann GN8


----------



## DKK007 (4. April 2017)

*AW: PC plötzlich kaputt?*

Setze mal das Bios zurück, indem du die Knopfzelle bei ausgeschaltetem Netzteil entfernst.


----------



## Thoddeleru (5. April 2017)

*AW: PC plötzlich kaputt?*

Könnte sein, dass ein Bauteil defekt ist und einen Kurzschluss verursacht. Bei mir war es die Grafikkarte. Diese mal ausbauen und Monitor an die iGPU hängen und gucken ob es läuft.

RAM Module könnte man auch mal testen.


----------



## Körschgen (5. April 2017)

*AW: PC plötzlich kaputt?*



Babyfaszex schrieb:


> ...Ich Spannung weggenommen und 30 min stehen gelassen nochmal versucht immer noch das selbe. PC befindet sich in Dauerschleife hochzufahren versucht es immer und immer wieder.
> Was ist das wieso habe ich 1. Kein Bild mehr jnd 2. Fährt er nichtmehr hoch plötzlich?
> 
> Bin für jeden Rat dankbar!



Rechtschreibung, Grammatik und Zeichensetzung üben.

Das macht es wesentlich einfacher, dein Wirr Warr zu entziffern.


Würde ebenfalls als erstes mal ohne die GPU starten (Display Anschlüsse am Mainboard verwenden).

Danach mal die Ram Riegel einzeln testen.


----------



## m3ph0RIZ0R (5. April 2017)

*AW: PC plötzlich kaputt?*



Thoddeleru schrieb:


> Könnte sein, dass ein Bauteil defekt ist und einen Kurzschluss verursacht. Bei mir war es die Grafikkarte. Diese mal ausbauen und Monitor an die iGPU hängen und gucken ob es läuft.
> 
> RAM Module könnte man auch mal testen.



Genau ! GPU raus und nur mit einem RAM Riegel starten. Falls das Problem immer noch vorhanden ist kommt nur noch Netzteil oder Mainboard in Frage. Theoretisch auch Prozessor, aber das würde ich als eher unwahrscheinlich betrachten.
Falls kein Problem auftaucht: Einen RAM Riegel nach dem anderen wieder installieren und prüfen ob er startet und als letztes die GPU wieder einsetzen. Somit solltest du die fehlerhafte Komponente finden.


----------



## Babyfaszex (5. April 2017)

*AW: PC plötzlich kaputt?*

Tut mir Leid für mein Deutsch. Ich bin erst in drler siebten klasse und lerne noch


----------



## drebbin (5. April 2017)

*AW: PC plötzlich kaputt?*

Gestern hast du geschrieben das du dich heute​ nach der Arbeit dran setzt


----------



## SilasHammig (5. April 2017)

*AW: PC plötzlich kaputt?*

Schule ist auch Arbeit[emoji23]


Gesendet via Tapatalk


----------



## Adi1 (5. April 2017)

*AW: PC plötzlich kaputt?*



SilasHammig schrieb:


> Schule ist auch Arbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## T-Drive (5. April 2017)

*AW: PC plötzlich kaputt?*

Trägt zwar nicht zur Lösung bei, aber ich muss es loswerden.
Im laufenden Betrieb einfach Kabel abziehen is absolut nix, man sollte erst wieder den alten Zustand herstellen, also Signal auf Monitor leiten, evtl. TV abschalten und dann erst Kabel raus.
So müsste es sogar mit W10 funktionieren.


----------



## Babyfaszex (5. April 2017)

*AW: PC plötzlich kaputt?*

Ja ich habe bis 16 Uhr schule und musste dann Zeitung austragen. Irgendwie muss ich ja Taschengeld verdienen. Und Zeitung austragen ist meines Erachtens nach Arbeit.


----------



## Babyfaszex (5. April 2017)

*AW: PC plötzlich kaputt?*

PC läuft wieder wie aus dem nichts nachdem jch BIOS zurückgesetzt habe, Mainboard direkt an Bildschirm angeschlossen habe und ich auch alle Riegel durchprobiert habe baute ich alle Teile wieder zusammen und er fuhr ohne Probleme hoch. 
Vielen Dank dennoch für die vielen schnellen antworten !


----------



## drebbin (5. April 2017)

*AW: PC plötzlich kaputt?*

Freut uns wenn die Lösung dann doch so einfach ist


----------



## JustBrainless (6. April 2017)

*AW: PC plötzlich kaputt?*



Babyfaszex schrieb:


> PC läuft wieder wie aus dem nichts nachdem jch BIOS zurückgesetzt habe, Mainboard direkt an Bildschirm angeschlossen habe und ich auch alle Riegel durchprobiert habe baute ich alle Teile wieder zusammen und er fuhr ohne Probleme hoch.
> Vielen Dank dennoch für die vielen schnellen antworten !



Naja das hört sich nach einem Happy End an . Wenn die Probleme erneut auftauchen, würde ich dir empfehlen deinen RAM zu testen. Bei einem System das direkt nach dem Anlaufen wieder ausgeht, ist in vielen Fällen ein RAM Riegel im A.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Simon Lukas


----------

